# how many amps does a trolling motor draw



## kurtnjohnsboat

I bought my trolling motor batt and batt box. The batt box is a power center with a batt charge meter. The directions say not to hook up accessories that draw more than 30 amps to the external posts. I have a 40# thrust trolling motor. Should I hook up the trolling motor directly to the batt or can I use the external post? As of right now I only have the trolling motor but plan to add some lights and such later on.


----------



## Zum

I don't know for sure but normally people say 1amp per lbs thrust...approx.40amp at WOT.


----------



## kurtnjohnsboat

Anyone got anymore thoughts?


----------



## Captain Ahab

kurtnjohnsboat said:


> Anyone got anymore thoughts?



Contact the manufacturer with an email and they will tell you. Most have a specs plate on the motor or maybe go to the web site.

What brand, model motor?

Oh yeah, to be safe hook up the motor directly to the battery


----------



## RBuffordTJ

If you know the Voltage Rating on the motor, divide that number by the Ohms the moter is rated at and you will find the amps.

Most devices have those listed on them, or at the very least in the paperwork.


----------



## kurtnjohnsboat

Thanks all. Turns out 1 amp for each # is pretty darn accurate.


----------



## Hanr3

Are you sure about that?
My Minnkota requires a 60 amp breaker for a 30 amp motor. All electrical motors draw more amps during start up then when running.


----------



## Zum

Hanr3 said:


> Are you sure about that?
> My Minnkota requires a 60 amp breaker for a 30 amp motor. All electrical motors draw more amps during start up then when running.


Do you mean 30lbs thrust TM?
They use alot less amps(especially the maximizers)at lower settings then full speed.
I wouldn't think it would ever draw 60 amps,suppose depends on wire size and such.
I've only ever googled it and 1 amp per pound thrust is said quite often for 12volt systems and when someone knows what their trolling motor is...it's normally in the ballpark.
Again not sure why your 30lber would take a bigger circuit breaker then a 40-55lbs trolling motor.
I use a 50amp for a 50lbs PD.


----------



## Hanr3

Zum said:


> Hanr3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that?
> My Minnkota requires a 60 amp breaker for a 30 amp motor. All electrical motors draw more amps during start up then when running.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean 30lbs thrust TM?
> They use alot less amps(especially the maximizers)at lower settings then full speed.
> I wouldn't think it would ever draw 60 amps,suppose depends on wire size and such.
> I've only ever googled it and 1 amp per pound thrust is said quite often for 12volt systems and when someone knows what their trolling motor is...it's normally in the ballpark.
> Again not sure why your 30lber would take a bigger circuit breaker then a 40-55lbs trolling motor.
> I use a 50amp for a 50lbs PD.
Click to expand...


Ah yes, I stand corrected. Someone mark the calendar. lol
30 pound thrust.


----------

